# Determining fair value for used trailer?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm looking at getting my first trailer, and have a couple prospective (used) trailers in mind. My question is- how do I determine if the asking price is fair? Looking for comparable trailers listed for sale hasn't been super helpful, since I haven't found a lot to compare to, and I don't know how much it varies based on location.

Specifics on the trailers I'm looking at right now-

2005 Sundowner Sunlite 777, 2-horse straight load, fully enclosed, with tack room, bumper pull. The layout of this trailer is really nice, and is probably overkill for my needs as it's a warmblood size trailer and my horse is on the smaller side. It has been sitting unused for a year and needs some cleaning up, probably needs some work on the wiring, not sure about the age of the tires, but floor seems solid and could be a very nice trailer once cleaned up. This one is being sold by someone at my barn, and I could have a mobile trailer guy come look at it and give me an estimate on any work it needs before I agree to buy it. The owner hasn't set an asking price on it yet, but says comparable trailers in better shape (ready to haul) sell for ~$8k.

1997 Logan Competitor, 2-horse slant load, drop down windows on the head side, slats on the tail side, with tack room, bumper pull. I haven't seen this one in person yet, and it's a few hours away, so I'm not sure what I could do about getting it inspected before buying. They say it's had a safety inspection and bearings repacked this year and is ready to haul. Tires were new in 2010. They're asking $5500. I've seen a number of these listed online for more like $3500-4000, but in different parts of the country and a couple years older.

Any advice on determining fair price, negotiating, tips for first-time trailer buyers, etc. are appreciated


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Go to horseclicks, or other selling sites and see what they are selling for.

Of course remember asking price is not getting price.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Go to horseclicks, or other selling sites and see what they are selling for.
> 
> Of course remember asking price is not getting price.


Well, I've done that, I'm just not seeing a lot of comps... what do you do in the absence of a variety of other ads?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Are you sure?
I see the Subdowner 777 for sale all the time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

$3,200 4sale 2005 Sundowner sunlite 777 Horse Trailer for Sale in Gilbert, Arizona Classified | ShowMeTheAd.com

2005 Sundowner Sunlite 777 - 2 horse bumper pull | Equine.com

http://www.jlaforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=107383947

For Sale 2005 Sundowner 777 2 Horse trailer $2900

I didn't look to close at these


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I see Sundowner 777's that are gooseneck, or don't have a dressing room, or are 3-horse, etc. I don't know how much those differences would change the value. I've found 4 similar 777's on the several sites I've searched, but my main problem with the 777 is figuring out how much the one I'm looking at is worth in its current condition. If it takes $500 to get it ready to haul, is it worth $8k minus the $500?

The Logan is ready to haul now, but seems like the asking price might be high. I don't want to pay thousands more than it's worth, but I also don't want to offer something ridiculously low.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I know it can be tricky buying a used trailer (that's why I ended up buying mine new). The market appears to be fairly good for the size you're looking at and they seem to get snapped up quickly. Value wise, location plays a part and in areas that are more populated and more 'horsey', the price tends to be higher rather than lower. 

My first thought on the price of the two trailers you mentioned was that they were on the high side (but bearing in mind my comments from above). My second thought was that if your budget lets you go to $8k for a used trailer, perhaps you might want to think about a new stock trailer in the same size if your search seems futile. 

Without seeing at least pictures of the trailer this is just a shot in the dark but I should think the Logan, if it is indeed in good shape, is $1,000 overpriced and the Sundowner easily $3,000 if it needs any sort of work. I don't think those adjusted prices would be to low to put forward as your offer.

Good hunting and post pictures of your acquisition.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Okay that explains why I see so many.

I personally think the sundowner is a good trailer. Make sure it is aluminum over aluminum, not aluminum over steel, you might have to call sundowner with the vin# to make sure of its construction. 
Tires will be $400, packing the bearings $150, checking brakes, floor, wiring, $50, if nothing is wrong. Offer $6500, if you take good care of it it will last for years and years. Check the ramp springs too. You can always go up in price, cannot go down.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer advice.*

taffy clayton many thanks for showing trailers were you are.
and also thanks for your knolage and advice on the subject of second hand perchase.
i have enjoyed seeing the trailer type you have mentioned.
and i like to say happy trailer hunting for thoes hopeing to buy a trailer.
many thanks tc.
michael.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Skip the Sundowner. That was in the years they were having corrosion problems. That's why you see so many of them for sale.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Skip the Sundowner. That was in the years they were having corrosion problems. That's why you see so many of them for sale.


In the middle of 1995 is the year Sundowner switched all of thier trailers to aluminum over aluminum.
That is why it is necessary to check with the manufacturer to see what is the construction of the trailer. You need the vin # and they can tell you for sure.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> In the middle of 1995 is the year Sundowner switched all of thier trailers to aluminum over aluminum.
> That is why it is necessary to check with the manufacturer to see what is the construction of the trailer. You need the vin # and they can tell you for sure.


I know it's a 2005 model- that would mean it's all aluminum, then?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Barrel Horse World - Horse Trailers for Sale

This one is newer and it has a steel frame. I thought the way to tell of their frames was the number(777). I also read where their frame problems went up to their 2008 models. Maybe it was their valuelite models.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Sundownwer is all aluminum according to the owner, but I ended up not being able to negotiate a price on it. The seller seems to think it's ready to haul today aside from needing a new brake battery, and it's definitely not...


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i wouldnt have taken less either. I just sold one on consignment at a dealer a 2001 model for 8800, buyer drove about 400 miles to come get it.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, she's going to be sitting on it for a while if she wants that price. It needs a minimum of $1k in work to be road-ready, not to mention a good power washing (vehicles that sit unused in Oregon grow mildew & moss, her trailer did not escape this)

I ended up buying a new trailer with fewer frills but that still meets all my needs (even if I didn't get all my wants!)


----------

